# ORCHIDS 2006 - all over



## Gideon (Sep 11, 2006)

Just got back from our National Orchid Conference...what a week

Got to attend lectures by some great speakers like:
Prof Leonid Averyanov (Russia) - Paphs & Orchids of Vietnam
Dr Norito Hasegawa - Phals and Paphs
Alexander Hirtz (Ecuador) - Fast evolution of orchids 
Joyce Stewart (UK) - Angraecoid orchids 
Heather & Bob Campbell (Kenya) - Orchids of Kenya (showed a pic of Dian Fossey sitting in a clump of orchids)
and many more...

I have a stack (about 5000) of pics to sort out and about 180 gig of videos.

I bought some lovely plants...have to sort them out too

Will post some pics soon...now I must sleep


----------



## bench72 (Sep 11, 2006)

ok, I'm definitely not jealous... NOT!!!

can't wait for the piccies...

sounds like a really informative lecture series... and we really just don't get enough information on African orchids..... I have a Jumellea flowering at the moment and i keep thinking i NEED more african orchids!!!


----------



## ElixirIce (Sep 11, 2006)

There's a National Orchid Conference? I really need to get out more...  
If you have the time and/or energy I'd love to hear about some of the lectures you went to. If not, pictures pictures and yay! More pictures!


----------



## Heather (Sep 11, 2006)

Gideon! I am so envious! Did we send you any business cards to hand out there? We should have! 

I cannot wait to see your photos and your new plants. You have such lovely taste!! 

I roomed with a Heather Campbell in college. 
Actually, that was my Junior year. My Freshman year, I shared a wing with two other Heathers. And the movie had just come out. It was sort of a nightmare.


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2006)

Also give is some highlights or abstracts from the talks!

Does Averyanov have a cool accent?


----------

